# The Trojan Horse ..........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Kevin Doheny and Larry Fullerton's NHRA World Champion 1972 funny car .......... the Trojan Horse


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

that's just darn nice - I like that


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

THAT looks AWESOME! NICE work!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

I gotta do one of these, That is one Awesome looking build


----------

